

Show HN: Encrypted Forms - aytekin
http://www.jotform.com/encrypted-forms/

======
aytekin
I am really excited about our new feature that makes forms much more secure
using public/private key encryption.

Here is how it works:

1\. You give us your public key (or we can generate public/private keys for
you on your browser using JavaScript)

2\. Before someone submits a form we encrypt the data

3\. The data is saved encrypted in our database

4\. When you see your data, you provide your private key which is used on the
browser to decrypt the data. (the private key is never sent to our servers)

------
fiatjaf
I read "encrypted forums".

Why don't we have encrypted forums?

